# 2D Game - Alternative zur TileMap?



## PattXterminator (22. Jun 2010)

Hallöle,

ich hab mich jetzt mal aus Spaß daran gemacht ein 2D Spiel zu programmieren. Mein Ziel ist dabei erstmal ein einfacher Sidescroller, wo man mit der Heldin nach rechts läuft und Monster abschnetzelt  Jetzt tauchen aber Probleme bei der Map auf. Zunächst hab ich mich eben auf diese TileMap gestützt. Jedoch suche ich nach einer Alternative, bei der man nicht an den "Kanten" der Tiles hängen bleibt. So dass man auch z.B schräge Abhänge hoch/runterlaufen kann, ohne springen zu müssen. Bei den Tiles ist ja alles eckig, von daher bleibt man hängen wenn man nur nach rechts läuft. Aber dies will ich ja verhindern. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?

Tut mir Leid, wenn es hier irgendwo schon ein Thema mit selbem Inhalt gibt, meine Suche hat aber nichts ergeben.

MfG,
PattXterminator


----------



## Steev (23. Jun 2010)

Ich habe TileMaps verwendet und für diese TileMaps habe ich mehrere Shapes als Kollissionsfläche verwendet, die ich anstatt der Tiles abfrage für Kollissionen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine s.g. Schattenkarte, die du für jedes Tile hinterlegen würdest. Dann könntest du einfach einzeichnen, welcher Bereich Kollisionen auslößt und welcher nicht.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## PattXterminator (23. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

danke für diese Antwort. Ich denke damit ist das hier erledigt ^^

MfG,
PattXterminator


----------

